# Minneapolis Lot sweeping needed!



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

I am looking to subcontract portions of work on several prospective sites this spring in the Minneapolis Suburbs. These are large acreage sites of 8-14 acres each

Specifically, I'm looking for someone with large equipment such as a pelican or truck mounted unit, who can do the sweeping only.

A.	We will blow curbs and do all prep.
B.	Each site is a two-day event, per customer.
C.	I need pricing ASAP on a per square foot/acre basis in two ways
1.	Price for dump-on site
2.	Price with hauling/disposal.

This work totals 30-40 acres of moderate/heavy sanded pavement. Lots are googled down to the square foot. We are seeking to start a long-term relationship with a quality sweeping contractor. Need information quickly.

PM me-Thanks.


----------

